# accesory belt(s) removing/installing



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

I'm currently in the middle of replacing a water pump on a 91 stanza, was wondering if anyone knows how to take the belts completely off and installed newones(the belts are currently frayed and twisted)? I already took the altenator off, just wondering how to do the lower smaller belt, take it offand reinstall both belts TIA! .


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

st4nz4d0g said:


> I'm currently in the middle of replacing a water pump on a 91 stanza, was wondering if anyone knows how to take the belts completely off and installed newones(the belts are currently frayed and twisted)? I already took the altenator off, just wondering how to do the lower smaller belt, take it offand reinstall both belts TIA! .


i havent had a chance to look yet, but more power to you bro!


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Luckily for you I fixed my A/C last weekend and I believe that is the "lower small belt" you're referring to. The easiest way to access this is through the passenger's side wheel well, there is a plastic covering in the wheel well that can be removed with 2 bolts and a push pin. Once you can see everything, there should be a very small pulley that the belt goes around before reaching the compressor. Loosening the bolt on the front and bottom of this pulley allow it to move similar to the alternator and loosen tention on the belt. Good luck.


----------



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah got it. I was able to adjust the bolt on the lower pulley that hooks up to the AC. Once I had enough play in the pulley I could slide the belt over the pulley with no problem. Now the only problems I have is my thermostat failing to open. =)


----------



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

Oh yeah got it. I was able to adjust the bolt on the lower pulley that hooks up to the AC. Once I had enough play in the pulley I could slide the belt over the pulley with no problem. Now the only problems I have is my thermostat failing to open. =)


----------

